# Finnex Stingray 12" for 30cm cube



## RIP (Jul 12, 2018)

Will this light work for a low tech tank? I'm getting mixed information the longer I look. I ordered this from Amazon last night and second guessed myself but it's too late to cancel the order. The alternative light I was considering is the Fugeray Planted+ 10" clip light.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I use Stingrays over my shallow Walstad tanks--20 long, 40 breeder, etc. They work well for me, and these tanks are a similar depth to your 30 cm cube. It should be fine.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You made a good choice!


----------



## RIP (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for the input! It's a really nice looking light and very cheap too.


----------

